# print head problems Epson C86



## lynnie_mac (Feb 28, 2006)

I haven't used my printer in about 5 months. I have a Epson C86 and use the bulk ink from Cindy at TLM Supplies. They worked great before. I now think my print heads are probably dried out. I have ran the print head cleaning MANY times. The red and yellow print but not the black and blue. Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks

Lynn


----------



## prometheus (Oct 19, 2006)

You might have to do some extensive head cleaning. I've heard that the CIS should be ran once a day, I think.
Check some of these posts to see if they help:
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/dye-sublimation/t16580.html
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/heat-press-heat-transfers/t7601.html#post49445


----------



## TooGoob (Jul 20, 2007)

lynnie_mac said:


> I haven't used my printer in about 5 months. I have a Epson C86 and use the bulk ink from Cindy at TLM Supplies. They worked great before. I now think my print heads are probably dried out. I have ran the print head cleaning MANY times. The red and yellow print but not the black and blue. Anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Lynn


This can be a problem but it usually isnt fatal. I came up with a way to unclog most print heads using windex or water and a syringe.

TIP - If it doesnt work the first time, I let it sit over night with the windex or water in it and use the Epson cartridges to test with.

Here is a link to that information:
dyesubinks.com/help/?tab=All%20Topics&helpsel=20


----------



## printpuller (Jan 25, 2008)

Cleaning clogged print heads. 
I saw a web site where a company sells a product you heat in the microwave and then syringe it into the print head ports. Is anyone familiar with this method, does it work and is it a simple method that can be done without the $40 purchase price?


----------

